# Frantic Licking



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

Syd, my firends white male rat, has this habbit of licking you NON stop the whole time your petting him, and alot of the time your not. I say its a ridiculous idea, but he (friend) wants to break syd of the habit. Does anyone have any suggestions? And, does anyone know what could cause this sort of thing?


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

Both of our girls do the same thing. It seems like an affectionate thing to me. Why would he want to break him of showing affection?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

tell him to suck it up... its what ratties do.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Both my guys do it too. I figure I must be dirty or they wouldn't be cleaning me. Besides, there is nothing that comes close to cleanliness than being licked clean by a rat.

It grosses my wife, who never holds the rats, out too. I've come to the conclusion we fall into one of two categories:

1. Those who love rats and tolerate everything they do. Including cleaning out your ears and nose for you. Not to mention grooming the corners of your mouth for any food you may have left behind, intentionally or not.

and

2. Those who don't.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

As rats are social animals - they groom each other regularily.

A sign of a rat accepting you and trusting you is, in fact, to groom you. This is what the licking signifies.

I don't think it would be fair to the rat to stop it doing what nature is telling it to do.

Like crapola says, tell your friend to suck it up and enjoy the fact that he's got a rat that loves him lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I love licky rats...its awesome!!

They are accepting us as colony members, quite an honour!! Tell your friend rat saliva has less germs than a human by far and a dog


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

That's so cute. 
I would love for my future rats to lick me.

He should be happy that his rat loves him so. As long as these licks aren't turning into bites, I don't see why anyone would want to break their pet of the habit.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Panda is an obsessive licker too  It makes me happy when he "gives me kissies" and it helps other people get over their fear of ratties faster. Who can be afraid of such a cute furry thing when it's licking you like a puppy?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ozzy is very licky, especially when you are clipping her nails, if she doesn't like it she'll start licking you to try and cute you out so you'll stop and let her go back to sleep, until she realizes it won't work, it's so cute, i love their little tongues


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

My girl Jezebel does it too. The other two, Pandora and Elsabeth, do it just a little bit.

It doesn't bother me at all, which is funny, because I hate when dogs do it.


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

From batas friend : I wouldnt mind if it was just bouts of it, but seriously, know matter what, he doesnt stop. He sits next to me and licks. He lays on me and licks. But the ENTIRE time hes out, hes licking.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like my Bastian. He licks to calm himself down at times as well (you can tell those are different than his love you licks. He even does this to the vet). I think it's just something that is ingrained in them. I wouldn't want to change Bastian's licking habit for the world.

If you think it may be a nervous habit you may want to try rescue remedy if it really bugs you. Not saying that would cure his licking habit but it may calm him down enough to make him think he doesn't have to continuously lick to be loved and accepted.


----------



## Charlet_2OO7 (Dec 16, 2007)

thats not good none of mine ever did that before your rat probobly needs a salt lick or something


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

wrong that means the rat is affectionate towards her and loves her.


----------



## Charlet_2OO7 (Dec 16, 2007)

no all of my rats love me and they dont do that. i mean come on they have to love me for not letting them be snake food like their broters and sisters


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

they must not love you alot then.


----------



## Charlet_2OO7 (Dec 16, 2007)

no they love me whenever i open there drawer to let them out they get exsited and jump


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Charlet_2OO7 said:


> thats not good none of mine ever did that before your rat probobly needs a salt lick or something


Don't give rats salt licks.... ever....

That is seriously bad for a rat. It might be good for a horse or a deer but no not rats.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

licking and nibbling are so sweet when they do that.. mine do that to me all the time... i just had my fist rat boggle today it was sooooooo sweet.. Edmond loves be petted under his chin and around his ears and neck actually that a sign of affection in rats if you watch them.. they groom around the ears and neck and chin..


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

pookie, my blue rat loves to be scrtched like a dog and if i have my other hand next to her she will start licking it.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Charlet_2OO7 said:


> no all of my rats love me and they dont do that. i mean come on they have to love me for not letting them be snake food like their broters and sisters


All of my rats love me, and only a couple of them exhibit this behaviour. It depends entirely on the rat - most people agree though, it's a grooming behaviour.

And salt licks aren't reccommended for rats anyway - too much salt can dehydrate them. If they have a good diet, they shouldn't need any supplements e.g. salt licks and mineral licks


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

My little Fatty obsessively grooms me lately since her sis passed away. Every time I take her out of her cage she jumps on my shoulder and cleans my ears and hair. If I take her off and put her somewhere she runs right back and starts again. Lately she won't do anything but groom me when she is out.


----------

